# White bass



## Star1pup

Anyone fish for white bass? They're a fun fish to catch.


----------



## zoar

Fish for them around the Ashtabula wall in the summer. Just look for the seagulls. The action is unbelievable when you get into them.


----------



## Smallmouth70

I fish for them in the Mahoning River once they start running. Like Zoar said, the action is great when you find them. You can catch them on just about every cast and they put up a great fight on an ultra-light rod.


----------



## Star1pup

Once in a while I hit them on Atwood and they are a loit of fun!


----------



## RiverRunner88

Star1pup said:


> Anyone fish for white bass? They're a fun fish to catch.


yep they are fun catch em on cranks in the summer


----------



## Fish On

anyone know when the white bass spawn ??


----------



## JimmyZ

They usually hit the maumee river starting in may thru june. It's some of the best fishing u can ever experience. One year I used a 1/8 oz jig and twister tail and caught a fish on every single cast for 2 hours. It was great fun on a ultra light.


----------



## KWILSON512

JIMMYZ has it right. I fish the Fremont area of the sandusky river and catch them with every cast. I use a 1/8 ounce jig either silver or white with a 2"
white twister tail. For more fish I use shiners in place of the twister tails but have found htat generally speaking I catch bigger white bass on the twister tails. I'll catch 300-400 in a weeked no problem. You can also use small white and silver rooster tails to entice a bite when they stop biting but its a blast and a good way to introduce kids to fishing also.


----------



## Daveo76

Nothing much more to say.everyone has it covered but they are fun to catch.Some days they,ll hit everything you use. I had a rod rigged with a 1/8 oz white buzz bait last spring and took my grandson to the Ohio River and he wanted to use that rod so he caught them on that!! A great way to use those lures that have been in the box and neverbeen used


----------



## ezbite

i fish them in the spring at mosquito and every now and then a nice big pike hits my yellow roostertail. sometimes i even land it


----------



## Columbus Angler

Dude, I catch White bass all spring with, ultra light tackle. 4ft. shakespear agility rod+ reel, 4 pound spider wire mono. You havent caught white bass until you caught them like that. best fishin ever when you need your wife to put icey hot on your shoulder after rippen lipps all day! alem creek secret location message for detail's: white bass&crappie.


----------



## Tiny Tim

We catch em out of Salt Fork in the Spring and Fall. In the fall we hunt them to help find the Saugeyes. If you find a huge school vertical jigging Vibes after a while you start getting the Eyes.Until you thin out the Whites the Eyes dont have a chance to get your bait. Those things are eating machines!! They are great to get into anytime!!


----------



## Trophy Hunter

One of my fishing buddies fills his freezer full of white bass fillets for him and his wife to eat. He'll only take them for the table from Brookville though. They seem to pick up pollutants in dirty water more readily than other fish I hear. I've never tried them myself. I hear they're delicious if you fillet out the red meat.


----------



## Tiny Tim

I have an older man ( 84 ) that I take a lot Whites to in the fall. He makes sure he cleans all the red meat out also.He tries to get me to bring him all we catch but that would be way too many. Most of the time I make sure he gets 12-15 big ones a trip and by the time they quit hitting he has enough to last him all winter.


----------



## Fishaholic69

try catching one on a fly rod with a minnow imitation! bet it would be a blast!!!! I can't wait for the summer! I got lots of minnow imitations for lake erie. I am gonna try to catch some on my boat. never fly fished off it before but I got a feeling you will get alot of white bass by the break walls! plus they are top water more than deep on the lake so you can get away with a floating line and weighted minnow.


----------



## Eriesteamer

I know where on Erie where i can get them like the peaching thing.2 or 3 at a time.uck. I throw them back. there crap. carp are better eating.any time any day you want them get hold me and we go fill you freezer up to the hilt.I use to use them for fertalizer my garden.lot lime in them plus.there so small hard clean. if you do as you say whats left to eat. with all the other good fish out there why eat that crap.I get lot steelhead and walleyes out there.use to catch a dozen or so these white bass and use for bait to troll for walleyes.it worked like a charm.


----------



## BradU20

Eriesteamer said:


> I know where on Erie where i can get them like the peaching thing.2 or 3 at a time.uck. I throw them back. there crap. carp are better eating.any time any day you want them get hold me and we go fill you freezer up to the hilt.I use to use them for fertalizer my garden.lot lime in them plus.there so small hard clean. if you do as you say whats left to eat. with all the other good fish out there why eat that crap.I get lot steelhead and walleyes out there.use to catch a dozen or so these white bass and use for bait to troll for walleyes.it worked like a charm.


Too small to clean? Use for walleye bait?
You may be mistaking white perch for white bass....


----------



## Eriesteamer

You might be rite on the white perch and white bass.I was told both are not top line.any ways these I caught taste like cat fish. muddy tasting.uck.
Do white bass taste like small or big mouth bass as these to I catch lots of and are OK.But back to bass I catch lots walleyes and the rest thus why bother the small bass. one walleyes got 4 times them meat then white bass as I believe they never get very big.I am not a bass man by the way.perching Erie is the smallest fish I care catch and eat. the rest are taboo.if I go with others I let them have all fish I catch less a big walleye.let me know if white bass are same taste as big mouths.I use to get lot them in a private lake.and know what they taste like


----------



## Tiny Tim

The White bass I am talking about look like the White perch that Erie is full of. The ones we get are a lot bigger than the perch,they avg.14-16 in. I dont know how they compair to Largemouth tho,I quit eating those a long time ago!!!


----------



## ledslinger

between may 15 and june 15 they collect in the detroit river---i usually charter a guy from michigan to fish this with my daughter---it was non stop catching---i was on a flyrod with a light clouser and my daughter was using a spinning rod with a buzz bait----fish a splash count and its a rare thing to go 10 ft without a hit---at the end of the day we were alone and had a 2 hr blitz on the surface around our boat---some approached 16"----

we had them blitzing around my boat by the lighthouse in lorain but all we did then is cast a walleye lure (weapon or wt forward spinner) and crank as fast as you can as soon as it hits the water---we got about 30 that afternoon

i ate some out of dale hollow lake a long time ago and didnt like them---and the ones that we froze and ate later were even worse---never tried to eat them again


----------



## Eriesteamer

I think your rite the crap fish I was catching was White perch.As non where as big as you say White Bass are.plus bass have doted stripes and these did not.thanks for the info. now going try get some and see just what they taste like.they do look so much alike.I looked both up and see the strip thing was a bass.well thats clear.


----------



## Tiny Tim

The few times I have been on Erie,those white perch just about drove us nuts!!! The whites grow bigger in Salt Fork than anywhere I have run into them. The biggest we have ever got was 17 1/2in.that weighed 3lb.2oz. It is not un-common to get several a day over 16in. in the fall when they are putting the feed bag on for winter. Great fun on light tackle,but I think I will stick to eating Crappies and Saugeyes myself.


----------



## Eriesteamer

They give u a fight ok. I know where there at in Erie man they hit before you can drop sinker to bottom lake. and you can get 2 or even 3 if you wait and have that many hooks on line. but for eating that I pass on as ones I tried was like cat fish. ucky mud taste.


----------



## Flathead King 06

the term whitebass is a too familar word around CJ Brown.... the lake is full of them.... catch them by the hundreds per day on anything you throw in the water..... they usually spawn in buck creek toward the beginning of may and the good thing about them is they are pretty good table fare.... just as long as you cut away the red meat and then soak the fillet in salt water over night, then rinse prior to cooking with a mixture of diluted vinegar water for about 10 mins, then rinse in clean water and cook... never tell the difference between it or walleye....


----------



## Flathead King 06

Tiny Tim said:


> The whites grow bigger in Salt Fork than anywhere I have run into them. The biggest we have ever got was 17 1/2in.that weighed 3lb.2oz. It is not un-common to get several a day over 16in. in the fall when they are putting the feed bag on for winter.


that size whitebass is average for CJ Brown.... biggest we have puled out of it was 23" and pushing the 4lb mark.... just under the state record.... but its nothing to catch a 16-19" female whitebass that will weigh 3lbs.... and not only catch a few, but thats most of what you catch....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Flathead King 06 said:


> that size whitebass is average for CJ Brown.... biggest we have puled out of it was 23" and pushing the 4lb mark.... just under the state record.... but its nothing to catch a 16-19" female whitebass that will weigh 3lbs.... and not only catch a few, but thats most of what you catch....


Whenever I get the chace jerry I'm comin down there and fishin right next to you and I wanna catch or see caught a 19in. WB!!!!! lol


----------

